# Chaos in tejas and kollapse fest?



## Beer Mortal (Jan 28, 2010)

Me and my boyfriend are driving from florida and would gladly drive people in the area with us, we need help with gas and places to stay in both richmond and texas.
WHOS GOIN? WHO WILL SAY HI ???!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 29, 2010)

more info about these events would be helpful, such as dates, locations, websites with more info... etc...


----------



## Beer Mortal (Feb 1, 2010)

kollapse fest is in richmond VA 2010 $30 for both days, or 17 a day. THE DATES ARE APRIL 9TH AND 10TH
Friday February 27th
7pm
Alley Katz
-----------------
RIISTETYT (FIN) 
DETONIZE (PDX + SEA) 
DEATHCHARGE (PDX) 
UNITED MUTATION (VA LEGENDS) 
BRAINKILLER (BOSTON) 
LOTUS FUCKER 
PERDITION (NY) 
AGHAST 
SYNDROME 
SSR 
PARASYTIC 
ANGUISH (DETRIOT)
SHITFUCKER (DETRIOT) 
APPALACIAN TERROR UNIT (WVA) 
MORE TBA...


CHAOS IN TEJAS
MAY 27 - 30, 2010
EMO's, MOHAWK, RED 7, and BEERLAND
AUSTIN, TX
initial lineup:
Acephalix
A-Frames
Arctic Flowers
Axeman
Bastard (Japan..one time reunion)
Bastard Noise (Wood, Connell and Nelson)
Bone Awl
Brilliant Colors
Crow (Japan)
Dead to Me
Deskonocidos
Fungi Girls
Gehenna
Grass Widow
the Hex Dispensers
Inquisition (columbia)
Iron Age
Iron Lung
Jeff the Brotherhood
Kim Phuc
Kyklooppein Sukupuutto (Finland)
La Urss (Spain)
Leatherface (England)
Mammoth Grinder
Masshysteri
The Marked Men (only show of 2010)
Mind Eraser
Morne
Mother of Mercy
Nerveskade
Ninja Gun
The Pist
Poison Idea
the Ponys
Psychedelic Horseshit
Rival Mob
Rorschach
Quintron and Miss Pussycat
Ratas Del Vaticano (Mexico)
Shanghai River
the Spits
Slang (Japan)
Subhumans (England)
Tim Kerr and Friends
Toxic Holocaust
Ty Segall
Underground Railroad to Candyland
Vaaska
Volahn
Walls
Wasted Time
Waste Management
Wild Thing
World Burns to Death
Woven Bones
X (Australia)
Yellow Tears
Young Offenders


----------



## jellyfish (Feb 2, 2010)

I might still be in Tex for Chaos. I'd totally be down for a bit of a shindig


----------



## Beer Mortal (Feb 2, 2010)

cool, i have no idea where ill be around that time besides the shows so do you have a number?


----------



## judas (Feb 7, 2010)

me and a friend might be meeting up at kollapse he is from florida if your still looking for riders


----------



## divotfreely (Feb 20, 2010)

i am heading to both also. did not go to kollapse fest last year-does anyone know if there is a way to get tickets before driving out? or is alley katz large enough to were there is no way the fest will ever be full(sadly)?:cheers:


----------



## Blackout (Feb 20, 2010)

i want to go im heading to texas right know and i really want to see APPALACIAN TERROR UNIT iv never seen them before it sounds sick maby ill be there if i can make it in time


----------



## Beer Mortal (Feb 22, 2010)

youll have to by your tickets in richmond, i guess ill be driving up to richmond alone now


----------



## Jankem (Feb 24, 2010)

Kollapse fest is going to be sweet this year. I'm definatley going to be in town for it. As for Chaos in Tajos, I'm gonna try to make it to Maryland Death Fest instead. Its going to be sweet. It's pretty expensive but I'm going to try and save up money for at least one of the days. Even outside the venue its a good time.

Here's the lineup for MDF 2010.

Friday, May 28th 
GORGUTS
POSSESSED
D.R.I. 
WATAIN
COFFINS
NAZXUL 
TRAP THEM
GRIDE
BIRDS OF PREY
MALIGNANCY
JESUS CROST
STORMCROW
DEFEATIST
PUTRESCENCE


Saturday, May 29th 
AUTOPSY
SODOM
ASPHYX
BLOOD DUSTER
INCANTATION
WOLFBRIGADE
MELECHESH
HAEMORRHAGE
PORTAL
IMPALED
SADISTIC INTENT
DECEASED
THE CHASM
VERBAL ABUSE
FANG
OBLITERATION
INGROWING
TOTAL FUCKING DESTRUCTION
FUCK THE FACTS
SULACO
JUCIFER
HOWL
THE COMMUNION 

Sunday, May 30th 
OBITUARY
ENTOMBED
PENTAGRAM
N2002
EYEHATEGOD
PESTILENCE
CONVERGE
NECROPHOBIC 
NAGLFAR
FROM ASHES RISE
SINISTER
CAPITALIST CASUALTIES
CAPTAIN CLEANOFF
GOROD
ROMPEPROP
GRIDLINK
MAGRUDERGRIND
CIRCLE OF DEAD CHILDREN
BLACK BREATH
MASSGRAVE
TOMBS
ROTTENNESS
SURROUNDINGS
HONKEY KONG


----------



## threehalfgallons (Feb 24, 2010)

ill probably see ya at kollapse fest aswell.
from what i hear buying tickets once in RVA for kollapse shouldnt be a problem but it does get a good sized crowd.


----------



## threehalfgallons (Feb 24, 2010)

gonna definitly be at kollapse.


----------



## keg (Feb 24, 2010)

i might go to mainland, to texas to see my friend from japan.and from there i was gonna go to florida so i would help with gas,food,etc.but might follow my friend if they have more gigs in us.but you could go with us then go back to florida.do not really wanna travel in the u.s...so this would be nice.where in florida?


----------

